# Cargar codigo hexadecimal



## chris385 (Dic 14, 2006)

alguien podria decirme como puedo cargar el archivo hexadecimal en una eprom usando proteus, solo quiero para simular


----------



## meloco (Ene 19, 2007)

source->add/remove source files lo seleccionas y metes el archivo ke kieras cargar


----------

